# Which half do you prefer?



## HLGStrider (May 31, 2004)

When I was reading the trillogy for the first time I developed a preference early on for the deeds of Aragorn to the deeds of Frodo. Frodo was interesting and a great character but Aragorn. ..he sent shivvvvvvvvvers down my spine. He thrilled me, he intrigued me, he was GREAT! 

Then we reach the Two Towers and the book splits in two. There is a half with Aragorn and a half with Frodo. On my first read through I simply devoured both halfs, but after that I found, on second and third readings, myself skimming on Frodo's half. I was rushing to get back to Aragorn and the deeds of my favorite hero. I wanted to read more about him. Go away Frodo! Must find Aragorn! Whenever I read parts of the books, just selections or certain chapters, it is generally not in the Frodo sections of TTT or RotK. Just the Aragorn (with an exception for the TT Faramir chapters. Faramir is almost as good as Aragorn). 

Do you have a preference? Or are you a good reader and don't play favorites?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 5, 2004)

I like reading about the (mis)adventures of each member of the Fellowship, but I prefer everything having to do with Gandalf, as I am generally more drawn to the 'high and mighty' more than the 'lowly', so that's how I voted.


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 5, 2004)

I must admit I like the parts with the larger portion of the Fellowship more. I just somehow tend to get very depressed and feel similar emotions to those of Frodo and Sam in the petrifying gloom of Mordor.. Gandalf and Co. may have slightly less realistic escapades, but I prefer their heroic acts, many and varied, to the tedious though unbelivable and crucial feats of Frodo and Sam.
Of course, I don't really like categorizing the two like this, because without one there wouldn't be the other.. But there you go.


----------



## GuardianRanger (Jun 5, 2004)

I tend to like the half dealing with the remaining Fellowship. When Sam and Frodo are crossing Mordor and we feel the oppression, heat, dryness, etc...I start to feel like the characters, and hope for the end. I think I actually prefer the first book, and the forming of the Fellowship best.


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 5, 2004)

Elgee, I agree with you. I love the parts with Aragorn - I'm always rereading them. Faramir's awesome, too. PJ is a bad man for ruining Faramir in the movie. I do love other parts of the movies though.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 6, 2004)

Gosh, my computer is slow tonight. . .remarkably slow. . .

Anyways, I think my preference for the Fellowship halfs is based purely on preference for the characters in that half, not anything about feeling Frodo's pain, but that is a point. . .if so it points to that being extremely well written.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Jun 6, 2004)

Well, I would have to say that my feelings are mixed.

Aragorn is without a doubt my favorite character in the books. I loved him as I was growing up. I remember telling my mom that I would marry someone like him because he was a "real man."

However, when the story lines split in TTT, I actually liked reading about Frodo and Sam for the most part. My favorite chapters in TTT are "The Window in the West," "The Stairs of Cirith Ungol," "Shelob's Lair," and "The Choices of Master Samwise." I love that sequence! Nothing can beat Sam slipping up and telling Faramir about the Ring. And then the whole sequence at Cirith Ungol . . . it gives me the chills!

Once RotK started, I could never get to Frodo and Sam fast enough. Frodo was caught by the Orcs, and Sam was left knocked out! However, once Frodo and Sam were out of the Tower, I didn't really like the Mount Doom Sequence as much.

As for Aragorn and Co., long battle sequences always followed them wherever they went, and I never was really into that as much.  However, Aragorn is still my favorite character!


----------



## faila (Jun 7, 2004)

For most of the book the tails of aragorn and the rest are more exciting and better. But in ROTK in the end Frodo and Sam catch up...a tear trickled from my eye when I read when they thouht they were gonner but accomplished their goal. (not as hard as I was crying by the time i finished the last chapter...but hey)


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jun 7, 2004)

I personally prefered to read about Gandalf.

While I was reading the book I felt Gandalf really as the closest character to me.

I didn't like some things in Aragorn,it took him to long time to decide to be a leader.
Legolas and Gimli were indifferent to me,Frodo and Sam became boring especially the second time when Frodo was supposed to be dead.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 8, 2004)

Aren't there any Frodo fans around here?
What about the old SamwiseHero types?
Or the Gollum fans?

EVEN AN ELIJAH WOOD IS SO CUTE PERSON WOULD BE WELCOME TO ADD VARIETY TO THIS CONSENSUS!


----------



## 33Peregrin (Jun 8, 2004)

Frodo and Sam. It is the best! I think I was opposite of you, Elgee, because when I first read LOTR... all I could think about was getting back to Frodo and Sam. Frodo is the best- but I am not going to talk about that now. Faramir is great too. I love the whole book of course, but I would prefer to be reading about Frodo and Sam. It was torture when I first read LOTR, and Frodo disappeared. I would always be sneaky and read ahead a little bit to see Frodo- and then one day I accidently read 'Frodo was dead', and so I had to make sure he wasn't really dead, before I could continue. But my favorite book of the three is Fellowship, and I would rather be reading that than anything, with the whole fellowship, and Frodo too.

And Elijah Wood is so cute.


----------



## King Aragorn (Jun 9, 2004)

I'm afraid that I have to go with Aragorn. Even with my first reading of LOTR, I quickly found myself having Aragorn as my favorite character. I like the entire story, but my favorites are the parts with Aragorn.


----------



## Melian_the_Maya (Jun 10, 2004)

Same as many others on this thread, I prefer reading about Aragorn, simply because what he represents is for me the most important part in the story. He is the sort of character that makes you think: "Even if Sam and Frodo don't accomplish their goal, Aragorn will protect Middle Earth and fight for it and for Arwen!" I love the way he is portrayed in the book and Viggo Mortensen did well the job of acting him out in the movies.


----------



## King Aragorn (Jun 10, 2004)

Aragorn quickly became my favorite character while I was reading the books, and he remained my favorite even in the movie.


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 7, 2005)

At least we should be happy that no one voted for the Harry Potter fan club. . .


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 7, 2005)

I agree, and the day someone on this forum picks an option like that will be a dark day indeed.


----------



## GuardianRanger (Feb 8, 2005)

I like the whole story together. But I prefer the tales of the rest of the Fellowship to that of Sam and Frodo (and to some part Gollum.) That last part of the Return of the King (when Sam and Frodo are crossing the plains) just seems to take forever.


----------



## eledhel11 (Feb 11, 2005)

Frodo and Sam stuff all the way!! Personally, I am a big Sam fan, because he just rocks! I could give many other reasons, but it seems kinda pointless because a. there are so many and b. I already said most of 'em on another post. Yay to 33Peregrin and Nenya Evenstar, and the few other Frodo & Sam fans out there. I agree that my favorite TT chapters were with Frodo, Sam, & Faramir, especially Sam's blunder. Nothing against the rest of the books, mind you. They're cool, too. Aragorn rocks, Gandalf is awesome, Legolas and Gimli are fun, and the Merry and Pippin duo are funny. But no one, NO ONE beats my Sam! (Or at least, in my opinion.)


----------



## Maggot (Feb 11, 2005)

Definately the Aragorn part as it was the most action-packed part of the book(s). Yet again though the Frodo and Sam parts were nearly as good. I also agree with GuardianRanger who said that the part where Frodo and Sam are crossing the plains took for ages I myself nearly skipped that chapter but i'm loyal to Tolkien and kept on reading.


----------



## Helcaraxë (Feb 11, 2005)

I find that the Aragorn-Legolas-Gimli-Hobbits chapters tend to be on a slightly grander scale, So my vote would go with them.


----------



## Mike (Feb 14, 2005)

Which half do I prefer?

Both.

The Aragorn et al. thread has all the battles and grand adventure, but the Frodo and Sam bit has the character moments and my favourite parts.

I just can't rule one over the other. They're both great!


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 15, 2005)

You know what this means, of course, Mr. Mike. IT MEANS I GET TO HIT YOU WITH A ROCK!

MU HA HA HA HA!

Beware of the kitten!


----------



## Ingwë (Feb 15, 2005)

I prefer Aragorn, Gandalf, Gimli, Legolas. I prefer the battles and thats why I like these characters.


----------



## Narsil (Feb 19, 2005)

Well, smack my head with a rock!  I like both parts about equal. I enjoy both sides of the Fellowship and really get into each storyline and when the story abruptly ends and the other side takes over I feel a bit out of sorts but then settle in and get into the storyline again. I seem to like both equally. 

In TTT when Gandalf and Pippin ride off on Shadowfax to Minith Tirith I had to be dragged kicking and screaming into Mordor. But then I got absorbed with Frodo, Sam and Gollum and the end of TTT when poor Sam is banging on the doors at Cirith Ungol I was miffed that ROTK started off with Gandalf and Pippin again!  

Just goes to show that as a whole the books are downright awesome.


----------



## eledhel11 (Mar 9, 2005)

*Hitting people on the head!*

Hey HLGStrider, can I help you when you knock some sense into these people with a rock? Okay, so maybe that wasn't your intention, but that's what I want to do. I know, I know, people are entitled to their own opinion. But that also means I can use that option they chose as an excuse to make them make up their minds. Personally, I think that an opinion against my own is better than none at all. Nothing against the rest of the book, and the people who defend them, as I said before. But where are my fellow Frodo and Sam fans out there? Can someone else help me out here?
By the way, battles are annoying, and I "had to be dragged kicking and screaming" through Helm's Deep and all those the first time, to use your words, Narsil. Anyone who says that the second half is not action-packed needs to read it again. But that's just my opinion. I just thought I'd even the score a little bit by telling it, and y'all can have others. (if you must!) I'll try to restrain myself from hurting you. (As long as nobody disses Sam, I'll be fine. I think.)


----------



## eledhel11 (Mar 31, 2005)

*Where is everybody?*

Hallooooooo? Why is nobody else posting on this? The last post (from me) was three weeks ago! Do you guys hate me or something? Do I have bad breath, or am I too blunt? *breathes into her hand, which seems fine to her* I won't hit you too hard with the rock if you oppose me! Somebody answer me!!!!


----------



## Alatar (Mar 31, 2005)

Okay... just put down the rock!
i am a.... Rest of the fellowship fan (don't hurt me)
The battle secnes are great and they don't last _that_ long, i mean anything longer than that is just boring...peter jackson....  (actually the movie was great)
But it was gandalf who is my favorite carachter when he faces the with king i was sooo excited then the rohirrim so up!! I mean guys your timing is awful 1 minute later and gandalf would have shown that nazgul whos boss...


----------



## eledhel11 (Apr 1, 2005)

*sighs* I already said that I won't hurt those who oppose me. I'm sorry if I was a little violent at first. I was just expressing my opinion, and I guess I got carried away. Like I said, as long as my precious Sam is not specifically insulted, I will be fine. I admit, I like the other half, too, just not as much as the second part with Frodo, Gollum, and MY Sam. So, y'all can say all ya want that ya like the other half, but I'll stick with my opinion. I'm NOT going to hurt anyone, don't worry, everyone. And anyway, did ya expect me to track you down to wherever the heck in the world you are and hit you with a rock? That's a lotta work, and I don't have the time for it. (Not that I wouldn't enjoy it. ) I'll just virtually smack you. *smacks the computer and hopes it transfers. Others in the computer lab look at her oddly.*


----------



## Ravenna (Apr 7, 2005)

Rocks needed please!!  

I can't decide, honest I can't!

I love Aragorn, always have since I first discovered him when I was about 12  Plus all the heroic battle bits.

But there are some such fantastic moments in the Frodo/Sam half that I could never put that second. The whole Faramir episode for a start and then Sam's search for Frodo, and that's without even getting to their conversation on the rock after the Ring has gone.

Aragorn & co get the action, but Frodo and Sam get the developing relationship stuff and I could never choose which is best.


----------



## Sam_Gamgee (Apr 8, 2005)

obviously being the sam fan that i am i would say sam and frodo but the other carachter have so many epic battles so hit me with a rock. a main reason i like LOTR is the dynamic carachters and details of what they go through theres just soooooo much


----------



## eledhel11 (Apr 27, 2005)

Yahoo, another Sam fan!!!!  

Sorry, I'm boooooooooored, in math class. (That explains everything, or should.) 

I will not use the rock, I will not use the rock, I will not use the rock. . . 
Soooo tempted.


----------

